

Just launched geo.gy - a location shortener - ypodim
http://geo.gy

======
nl
You could/should make the URL be a GeoHash [1]

GeoHash's have the extremely attractive property that shorter versions of the
same URL correspond to larger areas around the same point - ie, you can trade
precision for size.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geohash#Example>

~~~
dave1010uk
Geohash also doesn't require a database to lookup hashes - all you need is the
formula. The only disadvantage seems to be the slightly longer URLs.

------
juanre
Very nice. We did something very similar some years ago, <http://notamap.com>,
with the idea of making it very easy to save maps with notes and embed them on
your web. No sign-up, no database storing your data: everything is encoded in
the URL you keep. A pity we never really polished it, nor tried to promote it.
It has a small but faithful user base.

------
kiplinger
I like it. (my unsolicited advice) depending on how you are storing the data,
you should let the user pass a query string or something to the url that
returns the raw lat long in json format as opposed to the actual map, that way
you have this mini api for more advanced users.

~~~
ypodim
That's already there ;) You can get any location in JSON, given the generated
key: eg. <http://geo.gy/LmZW/json>

~~~
kiplinger
whoops, should've read the about us. I like it.

------
bostonvaulter2
This looks cool and could be handy. I wonder how many phones could easily use
this link for navigation though. Currently I use glympse if I want to tell
people where I am so they can meet up with me or pick me up.

~~~
juanre
If you want to do something similar with an iPhone, you should check
Milestones, <http://alandair.com/milestones>. Keep and share geolocated notes,
possibly with photo, via Twitter/Twitpic and email (KMZ for Google Earth).
Backup as a Google Fusion Table, with photos sent to Picasaweb. (Disclaimer:
Milestones is my fault. Working now on recovering from the Fusion Table
backup, and adding social awareness.)

~~~
doetoe
Wow, milestones looks as if it is just the application I have been looking for
for some time! If only I had an iPhone...

------
Concours
"Sorry to see you go" Alert everytime I refresh the site or open it in a new
tab, it's actually more or less like a welcome message, so you might want to
check it

------
lostbit
I didn't think it would be able to "find me" accurately, but it did. Now I'm
kind of worried :) I thought Google Location Service would not have this
precision.

------
CHsurfer
The google map was kind of buggy for me with Firefox 3.6.2

------
shellehs
I am in Beijing of China, and ... looks can't retrieve my location after I
allowed the perdition of accessing my geo-location within my web browser.

------
korbinus
It simple and clean, the name is good, I like it.

------
phpnode
this is nice, how about letting the user drag the pin around in case the
result isn't quite accurate enough (in my case it got my city, but what if i
wanted to link to my house?)

~~~
ypodim
Indeed, that's on my todo list.

------
JeremyBanks
Does it work on smart phones?

------
riffmaster
pretty good!

